# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  selectora de Color para granos

## gilbertogl

Selectora de color para granos, Marca Oyama modelo AC5, precio 95 mil dolares
Granos : Cafe, Menestras, Quinua, Chia
Contacto : 999363569IMG_20170613_141050 (1).jpgIMG_20170613_141206.jpgIMG_20170613_141238.jpgTemas similares: Artículo: El color de fondo de los envases afecta al atractivo del producto Artículo: Color en el algodonal Tecnología local a su alcance en calibradores para la selección de frutas por visión, diámetro, color y peso. Artículo: ¿Pollos de color negro? En China comienzan a tener éxito Polinización con abejas mejora color, rendimiento y vida útil de los cultivos

----------

